

Ask HN: Which IRC Client? - zdw

TL;DR summary: What IRC clients do you use and like? Why?<p>Long story:<p>Increasingly I'm seeing development communities using IRC as their main backchannel.  I've poked around with IRC clients before, but haven't found anything that stuck.<p>CLI is fine and preferred in this case.<p>Is running identd still a requirement/recommendation?<p>Recommended use pattern?  I'm fine with leaving the client running all the time on a machine, and getting at it remotely with ssh/screen|tmux.
======
madhouse
If you're an Emacs user, or plan to become one, then ERC is the way to go. I
would go as far as recommend it even if you're not (yet) using Emacs, but that
might be just me.

Otherwise irssi.

Personally, I'm running an IRC proxy (znc), an irssi in screen on my server,
connecting to the proxy, and an ERC from home, connecting to the same proxy.

That way I can easily access my IRC sessions even if I don't have emacs with
me.

------
elliottcarlson
If I were to use a time machine to travel back over 10 years ago I'd say IrcII
with BitchX.

------
yock
Irssi => <http://irssi.org/>

------
timepilot
irssi or weechat - both are excellent cli irc clients.

------
Yaggo
irssi + irssiproxy + Colloquy.

------
davidw
xchat

